
WhatsApp to Let User Account Data Be Shared with Facebook - kshatrea
http://trak.in/tags/business/2016/01/27/whatsapp-facebook-information-sharing
======
kseistrup
The article says that “[this] feature is currently being tested out in
WhatsApp beta version 2.12.413.”

I have v2.12.416 installed and I don't see this feature anywhere.

Is the Facebook app a requirement for the feature to appear, I wonder?

